# Labrador Topper



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Cut a couple of blanks earlier in year and now weather picking up managing to work outside so started on a lab, also added eyes to Basset Hound and Spaniel (pis's attached) and the other blank cut is for a Peregrine Falcon.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great looking work!

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice start on the lab and the basset looks great. My next carved Topper is going to be a golden retriever. Still have to finish bears and the elephant.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

A little more progress


----------



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

One I did some time ago

Jeletong on sweet chestnut


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Will be interesting to see the dog with his mouth open. Great start!!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Managed to get some work done in between those infuriating rain showers over the last couple of days.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for the step by step pictures Gloops. Are you using lime wood? Great work, I really like the expression .


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Love that tongue hanging out, I can here hin panting!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

CV3 said:


> Thanks for the step by step pictures Gloops. Are you using lime wood? Great work, I really like the expression .


Yes CV3 the carving is in Lime, thanks for the comments.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Managed alittle more time on this project.


----------

